# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Agencia Andaluza del Agua sólo ha ejecutado el 1% de las obras previstas en Jaén en 2008

## Embalses

La Agencia Andaluza del Agua sólo ha ejecutado el 1% de las obras previstas en Jaén en 2008  
           Según denuncia el PP, el pasado año el Gobierno regional comprometió para la provincia inversiones en materia hídrica que sumaban 25,4 millones de euros y la realidad de los datos es que sólo han ejecutado 214.512 euros a fecha de hoy.

*Jaen.  12/11/2008
Antonio Agudo* 
 		  La portavoz de Medio Ambiente del PP andaluz, Carolina González, comentó que la Junta de Andalucía había prometido para la provincia de Jaén una inversión de 92 millones de euros por parte de la consejería de Medio Ambiente en los que se incluían las obras hidráulicas para la provincia y que "apenas se han ejecutado 11,2 millones". Es decir, que a Jaén se le deben 80 millones de euros y "reto a cualquier consejero de la Junta a que lo desmientan".

González calificó este hecho como "un verdadero atentado a los intereses de la provincia de Jaén, una muestra de la incapacidad de la Administración socialista, de la gestión del dinero público, que es el dinero de todos y, por lo tanto, entendemos que los socialistas deben pedir perdón a los ciudadanos por esta nefasta administración de los fondos públicos".

En sus críticas a la gestión de la Agencia andaluza del Agua, González dijo que "a estas alturas, el Gobierno regional ha acometido apenas el 1 por ciento de las obras de infraestructuras hídricas, de lo que prometió en los Presupuestos para 2008". 

Según afirmó, el año pasado "el consejero de turno anunció para Jaén inversiones en esta materia que sumaban 25,4 millones de euros y la realidad de los datos es que sólo han ejecutado 214.512 euros a fecha de hoy".

----------

